# Problem mit FritzBox 7390 und Medion Mobile



## Had3s (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Fritzbox 7390 gekauft, da ich noch 3-4 Wochen auf mein DSL warten muss habe ich mir einen Medionmobile Surfstick gekauft. Nach Anschluss an die Fritzbox wird auch alles erkannt, leider kann ich keinerlei Webseite aufrufen. 

Nach mehreren Stunden suchen  und ausprobieren weiß ich nicht mehr weiter, wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

Mfg Oliver

Im Anhang ein paar Screenshoots meiner Einstellungen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Mai 2011)

Laut den bildern verbindet sich deine fritzbox über den stick mit dem inet.Also liegt das problem vermutlich zwischen der fritzbox und deinem rechner.
Dazu mache mal einen rechtsklick auf den kleinen monitor unten rechts->Netzwerk und freigabecenter öffnen.Dann kommt ein bildschirm mit deiner/deinen netzwerkverbindung(en).Dort auf "Lan-Verbindung" klicken (die zu deiner fritzbox) und danach auf "details".Dort siehst du die daten deiner netzwerkverbindung und dort sollte auch stehen:
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.178.1
IpV4 DNS-Server: 192.168.178.1

Stehen diese werte nicht da,mußt du sie manuell festlegen.(die 192.168.178.1 ist laut handbuch die standard-ip der fritzbox) Dazu gehst du wieder zurück zum status-fenster und anschließend auf "eigenschaften".Dort machst du einen doppelklick auf "Internetprotokoll Version 4"und trägst alles manuell ein.Die ip-adresse deines rechners muß dabei zwischen 192.169.178.2 und 192.169.178.255 liegen. (den rest hab ich ja weiter oben schon vor gegeben)


----------



## Had3s (29. Mai 2011)

Habe ich versucht, hilft leider nicht.
Das komische ist auch, dass die LED für Internet Verbindung leuchtet, die Fritzbox selbst aber nicht aufs Internet zugreifen kann ( Software Aktualisierung / Uhrzeit Aktualisierung)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. Mai 2011)

Hmmm...hab mir die bilder aus dem startpost nochmal angeschaut.Es sieht bald so aus,als wenn von der inet-verbindung der fritzbox kein dns-server zugewiesen wird.
Gehe also bitte wieder in die manuelle einstellung für die netzwerkverbindung und trage unter "Bevorzugter dns-server" oder "Alternativer dns-server" einen aus dieser liste ein.


----------



## Had3s (31. Mai 2011)

Hilft leider auch nicht, der Stick wird wohl einfach nicht kompatibel sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2011)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht.Die box scheint es ja zu machen,nur dein anbieter will wohl nicht.(scheint ja das e-plus netz zu verwenden).
Dann mußt du das ganze wohl doch direkt am rechner betreiben...


----------



## Had3s (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt mit einem Trick der fritzbox einen DNS-Server "aufegzwungen", vielen Dank, alles läuft.


----------



## Amnesia (1. Juni 2011)

Wusst ich garnicht das die Box das kann, Nice!!!


----------



## thos (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

da ich auch das gleiche Problem habe, bin ich an dem Trick sehr interessiert. Wie hast du der fritzbox einen DNS-Server "aufgezwungen"?


----------



## Cinema_4d (28. August 2011)

Had3s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mit einem Trick der fritzbox einen DNS-Server "aufegzwungen", vielen Dank, alles läuft.


 
Hallo Oliver,
Weil ich z.Z den Mobile Stick für Internet nutzen muss, stehe ich vor den selben Problem mit DNS.
Kannst Du beschreiben wie ich die Adresse der Fritzbox aufzwingen kann.
Gruss
C4d


----------

